# Drenching, Pain, help



## mtgoat (Aug 20, 2011)

I have 4 withers 1 year old now. It was time to worm so I ordered and received a 10cc drench syringe kit with med from a well known goat supply. Everything good so far. 

Here is my problem, consider using the drench kit I purchased. I figured each goat needed about 3cc of this med. Well putting the med in the syringe is easy but because the tip is about 6" long you don't get it all out. What is the easiest way with this setup to get the goat all of his med?. Can I dilute it with water to make it like 10cc.

Thanks in advance


----------



## Rex (Nov 30, 2008)

Shouldn't be a problem diluting it with water. It mixes with water in the stomach anyway.


----------



## mtgoat (Aug 20, 2011)

I figured as much. Fill the remainder of the syringe with water and let'em have it. No complaints of course from the billy boys. :mrgreen: 

Thanks,

Marlowe
Great Falls, Mt.


----------



## imported_ashley (Jun 9, 2011)

I use lure-lock syringes because of this; catheter tip syringes leave too much room in the end of the syringe thus leaving the medicine in the syringe, not in the goat. To solve this I just got some wire cutters and cut the catheter tip of the syringe off (or the lure lock end, I cut the ends off of all of the oral syringes) , leaving a small hole in the end of the syringe for the medicine to come out. I like this method, esp for horses where I may only have one good chance to get the wormer or aspirin in their mouth. I've done this with the goats with a 5 cc syringe and it works well!


----------



## feederseaters (Nov 8, 2009)

I use luer slips too. Works well and you can throw them out when you are done drenching. They come in all sizes from half a cc to 50 cc's.


----------



## TDG-Farms (Jul 12, 2013)

Id suggest a dosing syringe from say Jeffers or a locale feed store. Also remember there is debate on just about anything dewormer related. Something like an Ivormectin poor on can and should be used orally and because of a goats anatomy, it is suggested to use like up to 3 times the suggested dose. So I tell breeders around here to research and google their choice of warmer and go with what best works for them.

Also, a dosing syringe works great to use for putting just about any kind of liquid down a goats throat with little worry of them breathing it in. Caution on using a alcohol base wormer. It will erase the printed writing on the side


----------

